# Pyro



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Pyro looks like fire!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Yesh, yesh he does ::-D​


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

